# Verzauberkunst 300- ?



## Lesane (11. August 2007)

Hallo, 

wollte mal fragen wo ich Verzaberkunst höher als 300lernen kann? Hab schon nach diversen NPC's gesucht, aber nix gefunden. Und die Forensuche hat auch nichts hervorgebracht. Danke im Vorraus für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (11. August 2007)

Lesane schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal fragen wo ich Verzaberkunst höher als 300lernen kann? Hab schon nach diversen NPC's gesucht, aber nix gefunden. Und die Forensuche hat auch nichts hervorgebracht. Danke im Vorraus für die Antworten
> 
> ...



Scherbenwelt / Höllenfeuerhalbinsel 
Allianz :Ehrenfeste
Horde : Thrallmar


----------



## Pomela (11. August 2007)

ich meine in der Sturmsäule/Nethersturm steht auch noch ein Lehrer...


----------



## MalibuIce (11. August 2007)

Shattrath ist auch einer, allerdings bei den Sehern


----------



## Wu-san (8. Februar 2008)

Kann mir wer kurz mal die Info geben ab welchem Lvl man 300-375 erlernen kann.

Bin jetzt lvl 46. Habe Skill 300 und habe keine Lust mich umsonst zur Höllenfeuerhalbinsel durchzusterben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich Draenei bin fällt Shat. erstmal bis Lvl. 60 für mich flach. Werde von den Wächtern immer verbannt....

Vielen Dank,

Wu


----------



## Aerlinn (8. Februar 2008)

Man benötigt lvl 50 und Skill 275, um Verzauberkunst bis 375 lernen zu können.

Und ja, als Draenei müsstest du zum Lehrer auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, solange du dich nicht den Sehern anschließen kannst. :/


----------



## Wu-san (8. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Du hast mir sehr viel Zeit, Gold und Ärger erspart.

Greetz,
Wu


----------

